# Earth Mother Tribe?



## nursinmamaa (Aug 27, 2005)

I know there has to be an Earth Mother tribe but where is it? Help?
Namaste,
Jill







:


----------



## lightinmyhands (Dec 18, 2008)

what do you mean by earth mother?


----------



## mlh (Sep 29, 2005)

Are you talking earthy mamas or does Earth Mother mean something else?


----------



## Earth Momma (Jul 30, 2009)

namaste


----------



## witchypants (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlh* 
Are you talking earthy mamas or does Earth Mother mean something else?









:


----------



## HempyHippyMama (Sep 16, 2009)

Live light and love the earth. I hope this tribe gets revived!


----------



## mlh (Sep 29, 2005)

Allright, let's go for it! What makes you an Earth Mama?

I am one earth lovin Mama. Love hanging out in nature as well as doing my part to preserve it. I love everything made with natural materials and try to teach my kids all about lovin our earth!


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't fit the stereotypical mental picture of an earth mama, but we are indeed a pretty crunchy couple. We do what we can to reduce our impact on the earth and both have a deep respect for nature. We can't afford a hybrid car and can't stand gas-guzzling SUVs. Those things havea use for certain things, but it irks me severely to see one of those honkers on the road with one person.

We recycle everything that can be recycled (I'm proud to say we recycle about 4x more than we toss), will be cloth diapering, and use reusable storagewear for food, among other things.

Something we do that we wish more people did was find a way to fix things instead of replacing them with new and throwing out the old. So what if the hem of a skirt is falling. Get out a needle and thread and fix it. My laptop decided to die. We're not replacing it. My fiance took it apart and figured out which part needs to be replaced. We'll be ordering it when we've got the money, screw tossing it. If someone can salvage something or use something we no longer want, even if there's only a vague chance, it's off to Freecycle. All this consumer waste disgusts us.

If something can't be used for its original purpose, we try to find a way to use it another way. I've got a sheet that got messed up in a way that it can't be used. So I'll be using the untorn area of fabric to make a dress for our daughter. A way found to keep it out of a landfill.


----------



## Nolliebfly (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Noelle C.* 
I don't fit the stereotypical mental picture of an earth mama, but we are indeed a pretty crunchy couple. We do what we can to reduce our impact on the earth and both have a deep respect for nature. We can't afford a hybrid car and can't stand gas-guzzling SUVs. Those things havea use for certain things, but it irks me severely to see one of those honkers on the road with one person.

We recycle everything that can be recycled (I'm proud to say we recycle about 4x more than we toss), will be cloth diapering, and use reusable storagewear for food, among other things.

Something we do that we wish more people did was find a way to fix things instead of replacing them with new and throwing out the old. So what if the hem of a skirt is falling. Get out a needle and thread and fix it. My laptop decided to die. We're not replacing it. My fiance took it apart and figured out which part needs to be replaced. We'll be ordering it when we've got the money, screw tossing it. If someone can salvage something or use something we no longer want, even if there's only a vague chance, it's off to Freecycle. All this consumer waste disgusts us.

If something can't be used for its original purpose, we try to find a way to use it another way. I've got a sheet that got messed up in a way that it can't be used. So I'll be using the untorn area of fabric to make a dress for our daughter. A way found to keep it out of a landfill.

amen!!! good for you!!!


----------



## blue butterfly (Nov 28, 2005)

subbing


----------



## mlh (Sep 29, 2005)

Repurposing is so fun! It is great to see an old item brought to life and given new meaning!


----------

